# Need HCPCS for 100ml Saline



## melheffley (Sep 26, 2008)

I do the billing for a Rheumatologist that does IV Infusions.  When we infuse a patient with Orencia (J0129) the pharmacist says they only put that in a 100ml bag of Saline.  We are having a hard time finding a HCPCS for a saline bag that small. Has anyone else ran into this and can you help??


----------



## tammyboyer (Sep 28, 2008)

how about J7050 x .4


----------



## mkj2486 (Sep 29, 2008)

I was taught that you do not bill for the saline when infusing a drug and the saline is used only for the route of administration.  We only bill the saline if it is used for hydration, etc.  The saline used for drug infusion should be included in the code for drug infusion.  At least that is the policy at our facility.  It states as follows:

Hydration may be billed separately only if it is given prior to or subsequent to drug infusion. If it is given concurrently to facilitate drug delivery, it is considered included in the drug infusion.


----------



## mkj2486 (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess I am thinking there must be something in the CPT guidelines about this....I just didn't have time to look right now.


----------

